# [Avidemux] pas de gui ? (resolu)

## dapsaille

Hola !

 Voili voilou je veux faire le dérushage de mes dv sous ma gentoo .. cool capture nickel 

je vais pour lancer avidemux (jamais lancé sur cette installation) et heuu .. rien

 bon je me dis le dv en parametre il aime peut etre pas donc je prend ma collection d'oav et je tente d'en ouvrir un en console ...

pareil le soft se ferme sans erreurs et sans gui ..

bizarre  j'ai meme essayé la version svn à partir des informations du site .. pareil ... aurais-je quelque chose qui merdoie style qt ou gtk 

(je ne sais pas ce qu'utilise avidemux pour le gui)

bon un chti morceau de console :p =

```

flo@localhost ~/Desktop/NARUTO $ avidemux2 test.avi

 LARGE FILE AVAILABLE : 1 offset

Locales for avidemux appear to be in

I18N : _File

*******************

  Avidemux 2, v  2.1.00cvs

*******************

 http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux

 Code      : Mean & JSC

 GFX       : Nestor Di , nestordi@augcyl.org

 Testing   : Jakub Misak

 FreeBSD   : Anish Mistry, amistry@am-productions.biz

Arcc X86 X86_64 activated.

 Registering Encoders

*********************

Mjpeg encoder registred

Xvid-4  encoder registred

FFMPEG  encoder registred

 3 encoder registered

Images stat:___________Max memory consumed (MB)     : 0

Current memory consumed (MB) : 0

Max image used               : 0

Cur image used               : 0

Memory stat:

Images stat:___________Max memory consumed (MB)     : 0

Current memory consumed (MB) : 0

Max image used               : 0

Cur image used               : 0

Global mem stat

        Memory consumed :0 (MB)

 Goodbye...

flo@localhost ~/Desktop/NARUTO $   

```

 Bon j'ai expliqué à ma ptite femme que c'est pas aujourdh'ui qu'elle verras le dérushage de Plage-Man ...

 elle s'y fait elle sais que j'utilise linux :pLast edited by dapsaille on Mon Jun 05, 2006 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris256

Salut ,

Personnellement j'utilise l'ebuild qui se trouve ici , la version 2.1.2 , plus récente que celle présente dans portage et mon avidemux fonctionne trés bien  .

```
localhost chris # emerge -vp avidemux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/avidemux-2.1.2  USE="a52 aac alsa encode mad nls truetype vorbis x264 xv xvid -arts -esd -oss -sdl" 0 kB [1] 

```

----------

## dapsaille

 *chris256 wrote:*   

> Salut ,
> 
> Personnellement j'utilise l'ebuild qui se trouve ici , la version 2.1.2 , plus récente que celle présente dans portage et mon avidemux fonctionne trés bien  .
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci du tuyau et BIENVENUE :p

j'essaye ca de suite :p

EDIT= Rien de changé , je n'y croyais pas trop ayant déja émerge les versions "officielles" de portage .. GRMBLMRLG

 bon je termine mon serveur et je regarde ca de plus près ....

----------

## TTK

Salut

Pour les DV utilise plutôt kino.

----------

## dapsaille

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Pour les DV utilise plutôt kino.

 

Merci du conseil .. mais l'interface de kino est comment dire .. vomitive ^^

 et puis ca me chagrine vraiment que avidemux ne lance pas le gui ...

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Et si tu lances avidemux sans arguments ?

J'imagine que tu as tenté un revdep-rebuild ?

Rien de spécial dans ton ~/.xsession-errors ?

L'interface est en GTK il me semble.

----------

## ko-bahn

J'ai exactement le même pb.

J'ai aussi essayé la version maské, mais ça chie pendant la compilation.

Pour info, je suis en 64bits, ça joue peut-être, vu que avidemux marche encore sur mon autre pc 32bits.

----------

## dapsaille

et bien je suis en ~x86 ..

sinon je tente le revdep-rebuild

et en effet même sans arguments il fait pareil ...

idem pour la compilation du masked ca merdoie à la compilation ...

 snirff

EDIT= Toujours au même point ....

----------

## Bapt

Tu pourrais le lancer depuis une console et nous poster les messages d'erreur qui doivent apparaitre ?

Parce que sur ~amd64 chez moi il fonctionne bien avidemux... donc il doit forcément te cracher une erreur dans la console...

----------

## dapsaille

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Tu pourrais le lancer depuis une console et nous poster les messages d'erreur qui doivent apparaitre ?
> 
> Parce que sur ~amd64 chez moi il fonctionne bien avidemux... donc il doit forcément te cracher une erreur dans la console...

 

Cf 1er post   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Cf 1er post  

 

Oups pas vue  :Smile:  et un petit strace ça peut peut être aider ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Cf 1er post   
> 
> Oups pas vue  et un petit strace ça peut peut être aider ?

 

Attention c'es long :/

[code:1:c615ee6dd4]

execve("/usr/local/bin/avidemux2", ["avidemux2"], [/* 56 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x9543000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f6f000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=78108, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 78108, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f5b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \253\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=373768, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 395344, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7efa000

mmap2(0xb7f52000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x58) = 0xb7f52000

mmap2(0xb7f54000, 26704, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f54000

mprotect(0xbfd85000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC|PROT_GROWSDOWN) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\0\4"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3259712, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 3258636, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7bde000

mmap2(0xb7eef000, 32768, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x311) = 0xb7eef000

mmap2(0xb7ef7000, 10508, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7ef7000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P%\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=601540, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 597152, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7b4c000

mmap2(0xb7bdb000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8f) = 0xb7bdb000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0e\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=110560, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 108236, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7b31000

mmap2(0xb7b4a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x19) = 0xb7b4a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p2\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=93764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7b30000

mmap2(NULL, 91676, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7b19000

mmap2(0xb7b2f000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16) = 0xb7b2f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200+\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=32276, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 34672, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7b10000

mmap2(0xb7b18000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0xb7b18000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360G\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=194808, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 196596, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ae0000

mmap2(0xb7b0f000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2e) = 0xb7b0f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\213"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=252336, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 253596, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7aa2000

mmap2(0xb7ade000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3b) = 0xb7ade000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260x\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=451440, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 446332, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7a35000

mmap2(0xb7aa1000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6c) = 0xb7aa1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\24"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=36452, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 38376, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7a2b000

mmap2(0xb7a34000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8) = 0xb7a34000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220Z\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=218412, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7a2a000

mmap2(NULL, 220196, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb79f4000

mmap2(0xb7a29000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x34) = 0xb7a29000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libglitz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`$\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=193440, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 191348, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb79c5000

mmap2(0xb79f3000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2e) = 0xb79f3000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\237"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=200584, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 201800, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7993000

mmap2(0xb79bf000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2c) = 0xb79bf000

mmap2(0xb79c4000, 1096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb79c4000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libexpat.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@!\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=143016, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 141340, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7970000

mmap2(0xb7991000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x21) = 0xb7991000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\265"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=825848, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 842900, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb78a2000

mmap2(0xb7966000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc4) = 0xb7966000

mmap2(0xb796b000, 19604, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb796b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200a\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=250804, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 253860, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7864000

mmap2(0xb78a1000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3c) = 0xb78a1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0Pi\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=552140, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7863000

mmap2(NULL, 552568, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb77dc000

mmap2(0xb7860000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x83) = 0xb7860000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartsc.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\21"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=22564, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21192, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb77d6000

mmap2(0xb77db000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5) = 0xb77db000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\r\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10140, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12912, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb77d2000

mmap2(0xb77d5000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2) = 0xb77d5000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\21\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14364, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 17044, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb77cd000

mmap2(0xb77d1000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3) = 0xb77d1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\306\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=579816, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 575756, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7740000

mmap2(0xb77cc000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8c) = 0xb77cc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\243"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1159192, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1162996, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7624000

mmap2(0xb773a000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x115) = 0xb773a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\21"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=60636, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7623000

mmap2(NULL, 58024, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7614000

mmap2(0xb7622000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xe) = 0xb7622000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/i686/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/i686/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/tls/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/i686/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/sse2/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libXv.so.1", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\f\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=16452, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 19116, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb760f000

mmap2(0xb7613000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3) = 0xb7613000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/sse2/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/i686/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/sse2/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/tls/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

----------

## dapsaille

Mais pourquoi gcc 3.4.6 

je suis en 4.1.1 .. space ca ....

----------

## ko-bahn

Je ferais de même en rentrant ce soir, vu que de toute façon on a le même pb.

Peut-être qu'en lisant tout ça attentivement des idées viendront...

EDIT : Mon strace semble encore plus long, donc je l'up up sur mon compte free

----------

## dapsaille

space nous avons le même problème mais pas les mêmes strace .....

 warff ...

----------

## Bapt

Les erreurs open ... file not found ne sont pas grave car il cherche les lib dans divers répertoirs jusqu'à ce qu'il les trouve. 

Sur le strace de dapsaille on ne voit rien car c'est la fin qui doit donner le problème et elle manque.

en ce qui concerne ko-bahn : 

le problème est là 

```
futex(0x2b6dab1c7f38, FUTEX_WAKE, 2147483647) = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

```

De ce que je comprend le programme segfault après un appel à la fonction futex, fonction lié aux thread donc normalement nptl. Donc si je comprends bien (je ne suis pas un expert) : certainement un problème lié à la glibc. Ta glibc est compilé avec quels useflags ? nptl ?

essaye peut être de recompiler la glibc puis avidemux et de le relancer.

dapsaille : 

As tu aussi un  --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) --- dans ton strace ? si oui, peux poster les ligne juste avant le SIGSEGV

----------

## ko-bahn

Merci baptux !

les USE de glibc sont : nls nptl nptlonly

Je lance là re-compil de glibc, je verrais dans 1h ce qu'il en est.

----------

## dapsaille

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Les erreurs open ... file not found ne sont pas grave car il cherche les lib dans divers répertoirs jusqu'à ce qu'il les trouve. 
> 
> Sur le strace de dapsaille on ne voit rien car c'est la fin qui doit donner le problème et elle manque.
> 
> en ce qui concerne ko-bahn : 
> ...

 

Avec plaisir :p

```

open("/usr/lib/charset.alias", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2586, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 131072) = 2586

read(3, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

brk(0x9609000)                          = 0x9609000

open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=75126, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "#\t$XdotOrg: lib/X11/nls/locale.a"..., 131072) = 75126

read(3, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/locale.dir", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=32294, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "#\t$XdotOrg: lib/X11/nls/locale.d"..., 131072) = 32294

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

access("/usr/lib/X11/locale/C/XLC_LOCALE", R_OK) = 0

open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/C/XLC_LOCALE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=772, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "#  $Xorg: C,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:"..., 131072) = 772

read(3, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=75126, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "#\t$XdotOrg: lib/X11/nls/locale.a"..., 131072) = 75126

read(3, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/locale.dir", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=32294, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "#\t$XdotOrg: lib/X11/nls/locale.d"..., 131072) = 32294

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

access("/usr/lib/X11/locale/C/XLC_LOCALE", R_OK) = 0

open("/usr/lib/X11/locale/C/XLC_LOCALE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=772, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb6e2d000

read(3, "#  $Xorg: C,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:"..., 131072) = 772

read(3, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb6e2d000, 131072)              = 0

getresuid32([1000], [1000], [1000])     = 0

getresgid32([1000], [1000], [1000])     = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

```

----------

## ko-bahn

De mon coté, la recompilation de glibc puis de avidemux n'a rien changé, même pb de segmentation de futex.

Vu qu'il faut 1h pour compiler glibc, si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer si ça vaudrait la peine de virer nptl et/ou ntplonly, je lui en serais reconnaissant.

----------

## Bapt

Je vous avez dit que je n'étais pas expert  :Smile:  apparemment j'ai raconté des conneries ...

pour dapsaille Tu as bien le segfault mais je n'ai aucune idée d'ou ça peux venir.

En espérant être plus utile la prochaine fois.

----------

## dapsaille

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Je vous avez dit que je n'étais pas expert  apparemment j'ai raconté des conneries ...
> 
> pour dapsaille Tu as bien le segfault mais je n'ai aucune idée d'ou ça peux venir.
> 
> En espérant être plus utile la prochaine fois.

 

Mais sans problèmes et merci de ton aide ca m'as fait découvrir le switch -o pour strace ^^

----------

## ko-bahn

Moi je fais une bête redirection avec strace, pas regardé :p

Bon, j'essayerais de voir ce que je peux faire avec nptl plus tard.

Merci quand même baptux, c'est déjà sympa  :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci du conseil .. mais l'interface de kino est comment dire .. vomitive ^^
> 
> 

 

Tu es sûr que tu ne confonds pas kino avec cinelerra ?

----------

## dapsaille

Oupss pardon je reformule :p

LES interfaces de CES softs sont vomitives ^^

 Bravo aux dev tout même ^^

mais je suis bélier (ouais je lache des infos persos sur le net comme ca moi)

 et j'aime bien avoir le dernier mot donc je veux trouver ce qui merde dans avidemux :p

----------

## netfab

Tu l'as compilé avec le support sdl ? si oui, essaye sans pour voir.

----------

## dapsaille

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Tu l'as compilé avec le support sdl ? si oui, essaye sans pour voir.

 

Allez zou je teste :p

RHAAAA encore une fois SDL m'as tué :p

 super c'est bien ca ^^

MERCIIIIIII

----------

## ko-bahn

Je confirme, pareil de mon coté, c'est bien ça  :Smile: 

Merci bcp  :Wink: 

----------

